# Co-angler needed for Stren Southeast!!!!



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

FLW called me yesterday and informed me that I was on a waiting list for the first southeast Stren tourney (Lake Seminole, Ga. 1/30-2/2) due to a lack of co-anglers. If I can enter a co-angler, they will confirm my pro spot. I've already prepped alot for this tourney...hotel res., etc. I really don't want to miss this one!

If anyone is interested let me know and I will pm you my #.

Lake Seminole is a Largemouth factory, unlike anything around here...:B 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

Gomez said:


> FLW called me yesterday and informed me that I was on a waiting list for the first southeast Stren tourney (Lake Seminole, Ga. 1/30-2/2) due to a lack of co-anglers. If I can enter a co-angler, they will confirm my pro spot. I've already prepped alot for this tourney...hotel res., etc. I really don't want to miss this one!
> 
> If anyone is interested let me know and I will pm you my #.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun. Where is the tourney? I am interested let me know


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

The tournament is at Lake Seminole in Ga. Jan 30 - Feb. 2.

Thanks


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Gomez, hope you get in. I know you've been waiting a long time to do this.
Good Luck


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm in!!!! YEEEAAAA!  

Thanks to Kevin (Seapro)!! Now all I have to do is find out if my new boat will be here or not. I don't really care which boat I take, I just hate not knowing...

Thanks again everyone for the replies and PMs.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gomez said:


> I'm in!!!! YEEEAAAA!
> 
> Thanks to Kevin (Seapro)!! Now all I have to do is find out if my new boat will be here or not. I don't really care which boat I take, I just hate not knowing...
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the replies and PMs.


Are you going to sell the 04 zx250 or trade it in?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I am trading it in but it could be for sale.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Good Luck at your tourney!  WB


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wish I would of seen this a little sooner.

If something happens and you need a co-angler again let me know.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Wish I'd seen this earlier. Gorgia is alot closer than Arkansas for sure.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

So how was it?


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

It was an absolute blast!!! 

Thanks again Mike (Gomez) !!!

One of the best experiences of my life! Met alot of great people and learned alot about bass fishing. Ended up in 87th place out of 200 (wish I hadn't lost two fish the first day!!).  Can't do that in a tournament!

Mike, I really appreciated all your help, knowledge and hospitality!! Hope to fish with you again someday. 

On my last day, I got to fish with Mike Jackson who won the National Championship last year. He ended up finishing second in this tournament. 

Weather wasn't the best - a huge cold front moved in and pretty much shut the fishing down but people still managed to find them. 

If you have never done something like this, I would strongly suggest it. The money I spent equated to about a day or two of a guided trip and I got a solid week of guidance from guys who make a living doing it!! I'm sure it will save me years of practice on the lake. 

Oh yeah and did I say it was an absolute BLAST !!!!


----------

